# Switzerland



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

- edit


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! Good pics of Bern, I like very much. Regards.*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks 
I like mostly from Bern their rooftops, very unique compared to other different cities.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry double post, nevermind this message.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great and impressive landscapes indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Thalassa (Feb 20, 2009)

Spectacular photos and wonderful thread! 

I would love to see photos of Zurich! :cheers:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot. 
Zurich will come sooner or later.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pics of Matterhorn, one of my favorite Swiss peaks.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

There is no favorites in Switzerland for me, I love all


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Magnificent photos! Magical Switzerland....


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Merci.


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

*muy bonita Zurich!!! *


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Gracias


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome thread!! :cheers2: Merci beaucoup


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, Zurich at night is a MUST experience, thanks for sharing kay:.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*City of Basel; Northwest Switzerland; on Rhine river. (Where the Swiss, French and German borders meet)*









_Photo by: Ivan Vasylchenko_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sunset in Basel*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Basel Panorama:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Paulus Church; Basel*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NO, of course not! :laugh: She's sitting here next to me laughing her head off! 

No, worries. She got her revenge by pushing me in the very next day!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope you could swim


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Geneva: Jardin Anglais (English Garden)*
_Since 1955; masterpiece technology that resembles the great industry of watches in Switzerland; comprises of over 6,500 different kinds of flowers.
Comprised of eight (8) concentric circles, and the second hand of the clock is 2.5 meters long, making it the largest clock in the world!_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Matterhorn; Penine Alps *


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Nice shots! Europe in all its glory! 



A_Hamshari said:


> Hope you could swim


Like a rock! Only kidding. lol I swim about an hour every day.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Russian Orthodox Church in Geneva:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, indeed, and you'd be right to do so. It's truly magnificent! Switzerland is quite unique to put it mildly. This place has always had a very special place in my heart..

Btw, Switzerland is pretty cool discovering by bicycle. A LOT of ups and downs!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Eaux-Vives Park, Geneva*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I usually take the car, so can't talk myself! :laugh: 

Thank you. Very kind. Thing is though, my family own a lot of land and some properties in Switzerland, for generations now, so I don't need to reserve squat! epper:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*View of Zurich:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Geneva Town Hall:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice! I really like that aerial view over Zurich. kay:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep too bad I ain't in it


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

No need to feel sad, it will always be there.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Nobody can predict God's will


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ascona; Locarno district; Ticino*
_Sorry for the terrible quality photo but it's the best I could find from that kind.. But as I've seen from pics, Ascona is a lovely place. _


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ascona nature*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Arosa; Plessur district; Graubünden*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Arosa Mountains:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Appenzell: Northeast Switzerland*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Appenzell panorama*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Appenzell sunset*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Appenzell landscape*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, the sunrise over the Alps looks like a dream.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Every sunrise/sunset is beautiful, but when it comes to the alps, it's surreal


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Andermatt; Uri*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Andermatt (2)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Andermatt (3):*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Oberalp Pass; mountain pass that connects Graubünden, Uri, Andermatt, and Disentis*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Some people believe that travel by train/rail is so boring. NOT in Switzerland it isn't! Actually, this is one of the best ways to see this magnificent country imo! :cheers2:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Oberalp Pass panorama:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Train is my favorite travel method. Here in Canada the best thing you can do for fun is travel by train to the Rocky mountains, Jasper, and nice mountain areas in the very west, where you only see in the movies, but you see real.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Oberalp Pass*
_Sorry not such a good quality, but the landscape is terrific, a must see!_


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

If we have great minds why don't we make plans to conquer the world :|


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nah, too vulgar. Europe suits me just fine!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

If you have 1 million, you will want 2 million.. if you have 1 billion, you will want 2 billions. Man and womankind are too greedy. 
Europe is not enough for you, why not expand East, West, and South?  come on we have the ambition!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

But I've already been to the top of the mountain! 

Btw, some pics of the Swiss railways here would be pretty cool actually.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright I'll try to dig some up for tomorrow, thanks for telling me.
as for mountains, one of my checklist before I die is to climb the top of Swiss Alps and scream while I'm naked, but only God knows if that day will ever come


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Panorama from Becs de Bosson

(click to enlarge)



Daubensee, between Leukerbad and Kandersteg



Champéry, early winter


----------



## theChamp (Apr 26, 2008)

*Lac Bleu, Val d'Herens*


















*Lac des Dix*









*Val d'Herens, view from Les Hauderes*


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

(click for larger size)

Lauterbrunnen, Jungfrau Region



Lac Leman, autumn



Eiger, Monch, Jungfrau


----------



## psmeraldi (Jul 18, 2009)

*Lac d'Emosson from a Ryanair plane*

Lake d'Emosson as seen from a Ryanair plane en route from Italy to London.

Full gallery here

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Lan...-Foto-dallaereo/8285388_CgKGW#588252541_hhNb7

I had to look for it on Google maps


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Border France/Swiss (north west) 

Jura



Looling at the Jungfrau from Murren



Unknown and very beautiful place in Lauterbrunnen which is very close to one of the most touristy places in the Alps (Murren)


----------



## theChamp (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow that looks a lot different without the snow. Did you take that picture of the Eiger, Monch and Jungfrau from the Schilthorn or another peak further back? 

It is such a daunting place there near Lauterbrunnen and Mürren, with the steep walls surrounding you and the Jungfrau looking over the valley. Beautiful part of Switzerland.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

theChamp said:


> Wow that looks a lot different without the snow. Did you take that picture of the Eiger, Monch and Jungfrau from the Schilthorn or another peak further back?
> 
> It is such a daunting place there near Lauterbrunnen and Mürren, with the steep walls surrounding you and the Jungfrau looking over the valley. Beautiful part of Switzerland.


I took that one from the Sefinenfurge (2650m). It really is beautiful there. In my opinion the most beautiful and spectaculair part of the alps. To bad it is very touristy but there arn't that many ski lifts. Especially when you compare it with the Chamonix region were everything is ruined by those 1000 skilifts.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*(click for larger size)*

Barrage de Moiry with the Weisshorn on the left



Lake Lauenen




The Rhone valley


----------



## kriminalTANGO (Jun 29, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> That reminds me, I will have a proper look later today for those photos of Swiss Railways.


A Swiss railway and streetcar picture gallery: http://www.bahnbilder.ch/browse/1/ (from David Gubler, Pascal Zingg & Christof Hofbauer)

One picture (for example):


http://www.bahnbilder.ch/picture/6409
On the Bielersee between Twann and Ligerz in the evening, Intercity Tilting Train SBB-CFF-FFS RABDe 500 "ICN" (by David Gubler)


Another Swiss railway and streetcar picture gallery: http://railimages.senn.ch/fotos/main.php (from Adrian Senn)


@ all: Nice pictures.  You could post them in the Swiss forum, too. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458094


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Very beautiful pictures everyone, thank you for keeping this thread wonderfully taken care while I was gone. I will still be busy in holiday but will keep posting once in a while. Thanks again to all who helped in keeping this thread in great shape. Regards.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Indeed. Thanks to all for such wonderful photos. A real treasure trove. :cheers2:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Lake Lauenen is absolutely gorgeous. Regards.*


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*(click for larger size)*

View on Weishorn, Dent-Blanche and Matterhorn 



Typical Swiss landscape. View towards Orsières


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful landscapes!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing Photos


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice pics!
Thanks ApoJapo and whoever else involved in these latest series of astonishing beauty!


*Neumarkt street in Zurich during Christmas holidays:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*View over Zurich during Christmas holidays*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Christmas in Lausanne*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Christmas in Geneva*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Somewhere near Davos Lake, in Grisons canton during Christmas:*


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

A_Hamshari said:


> The sexiest city in Switzerland, Geneva


You are the first person from whom I hear that :lol: I mean, Geneva is damn beautiful, but the sexiest city in Switzerland? :tongue4: well, I guess the problem is that there are way too many beautiful cities in the country, so it is hard to choose just one, but in my opinion if I had to choose between one of the large cities, the contest would be fought between Lucerne, Lausanne and Zurich hehe although at the end nothing can match the beauty of nature  my favourite, sorry for quoting but it deserves being quoted several times :lol:



A_Hamshari said:


>


yummi yummi!!

anyway, thank you for the pictures! they are all great, I might upload some of mine, but I will hardly match the quality of yours :cheers: by the way, where are you from?


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments. 
But I loved mostly Montreux, Geneve, Bern, and the Jungfrau mountain region... 


*Kleine Scheidegg train stop, Bernese mountain region:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Rush hour in Zermatt!*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Train near Meiringen, in Bern region*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Meiringen Train depot, Bern region*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hasliberg, Meiringen, Bern region*










_Pic by: A. Wilder_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hasliberg landscape:*










_Pic by: A. Wilder_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hasliberg road to paradise*










_Pic by: A. Wilder_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Meiringen waterfall, Bern region:*










_Pic by: A. Wilder_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Mountain in Hasliberg:*










_Pic by: A. Wilder_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Nature and landscape panorama in Hasliberg:*










_Pic by: A. Wilder_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Zermatt mountain region*










_I saw this somewhere on my collections before, but not sure if I posted it on this forum, so I'll post it just in case I missed it out!_


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

A_Hamshari said:


> *Rush hour in Zermatt!*


All pictures are beatiful, but this is very interesting, I really like it a lot.


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing pictures!.


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice shots!!!


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

Two pictures for today! Warning, VERY large panos!

Zurich city and sorroundings as seen from the Albis mountain range

Lausanne city from the Lake Geneva (notice it's a city entirely built on a hill... it makes cycling a rather hard sport hehe)


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
@ Suissetralia: I will try to resize images on paintshop, and post them here.. they look nice, thank you.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3460/ouchypano1.jpg

_Original image post by: Suissetralia_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2732/zurich.jpg

_Original post by: Suissetralia_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken - In the Bernese Oberland:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (2)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (3)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (4)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (5) *


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (6)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (7)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (8)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (9)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (10)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (11)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken (12)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken docks (13)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken waterfalls (14)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken railway in the mountains (15)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken - Lake Thun (16)*









_Photo by: Erez Marom_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken photo taken from a train (17)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Interlaken cow (18)*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Aletsch Glacier, Jungfrau region*


----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)

A_Hamshari said:


> *Interlaken cow (18)*


Milka hehe:lol:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locarno Castle*









_Photo by: Tropeo_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locarno center*


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Switzerland has nice places!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Switzerland sure is beautiful!


*View of lake from Locarno*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locarno castle (2)*









_Photo by: Tropea_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locarno center square(2)*









_Photo by: Tropea_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locarno in spring*









_Photo by: Justlookaround_


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Locarno Palm Park*









_Photo by: Damidani_


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stunning image of Locarno. Regards.*


----------



## STFC-Doffy (May 25, 2010)

Great thread, very nice pictures. I also think Switzerland is the best looking and thanks for posting some pictures of Thun and Interlaken, my favourite towns.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. 
I'm not Swiss or anything, but it's the most beautiful country from my opinion so I partially devote my internet time by posting the most wonderful photos of it from what I can find. Welcome for anyone else too.


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

---


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

very nice fotos, thanks everyone for posting. :cheers:


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello,


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

awesome photos...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

View from Bern to Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau 








(source: flickr, o.p.elbs)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Schaffhausen*


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Rheinfall*


Schaffhausen (CH) - Rheinfall by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> View from Bern to Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, perfect view...:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*3 night shots from Wil, Sankt Gallen*


Wil (CH) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wil (CH) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wil (CH) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Foggy view over Zurich from Uetliberg*


Uetliberg by cinxxx, on Flickr

*Zurich*


P1080814 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1080817 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

beautiful images


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr

Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Domat/Ems, Graubünden, Schweiz, Switzerland by Süsskind SGD Graphic Design und Kommunikation AG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoroughfare by Alpine Light & Structure, on Flickr

Space cadets by Alpine Light & Structure, on Flickr

Vista by Alpine Light & Structure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gornergrat - Zermatt*
Gornergrat - Zermatt by Massimo Frasson, on Flickr

*Geneva/Geneve*
Geneva lake by Churrumburru, on Flickr

Switzerland - Genève by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr

*Zurich*
Zurich City and River Limmat by Gajan Perampalam, on Flickr

Zúrich - Suiza by Hagens_world, on Flickr

*Lucerne/Luzern*
Luzern, Switzerland by Don W.W, on Flickr

Switzerland by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr

*Bern*
Switzerland by Alessandro Cabras, on Flickr

Switzerland - Bern by Andrei Leontev, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Rhône Glacier and the Furka pass area , Canton of Valais & Uri. Switzerland. No. 2006. by Izakigur, on Flickr

spring morning in Yosemite Valley by renee, on Flickr

Viewpoint Harder Kulm by ericy202, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bern*
DSCN2280 by keepps, on Flickr

*Lucerne*
Steam boat DS Schiller on lake Lucerne Vierwaldstättersee Switzerland by roli_b, on Flickr

*Murten*
Morat-MurtenIMG_3608 by anthony petter, on Flickr

Morat-MurtenIMG_3612 by anthony petter, on Flickr

Morat-MurtenIMG_3675 by anthony petter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cervin depuis fluhalp... by Jamesreed68, on Flickr

2702-Gasterntal hike by /Bas, on Flickr

2677-Gasterntal hike by /Bas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCN3769 by keepps, on Flickr

DSCN3759 by keepps, on Flickr

09: 23 September 2019 by keepps, on Flickr

Kornhaus Rorschach CH by Steven Imseng, on Flickr

Zürich, Switzerland by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucerna #9 by Riccardo Sinisi, on Flickr

Lucerna #8 by Riccardo Sinisi, on Flickr

“Italy on Stage: Geographical Indications, Traditions…Emotions” Event by World Intellectual Property Organization, on Flickr

“Italy on Stage: Geographical Indications, Traditions…Emotions” Event by World Intellectual Property Organization, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Switzerland Adventures ! by Hëllø i'm Wild, on Flickr

Switzerland Adventures ! by Hëllø i'm Wild, on Flickr

10804921-062 by Lotto Soudal, on Flickr

RBDe 565 728 by Die_Eisenbahn, on Flickr

Ticino_2019_07-10_Ronco by Michael H. Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Switzerland Adventures ! by Hëllø i'm Wild, on Flickr

Switzerland Adventures ! by Hëllø i'm Wild, on Flickr

Mehmet Talha YAPA by Mehmet Talha YAPA, on Flickr

Mehmet Talha YAPA by Mehmet Talha YAPA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luzerne by Eiderphoto - Javier Alonso, on Flickr

Switzerland dream by Eiderphoto - Javier Alonso, on Flickr

For short days take long exposure by Gemiko 21, on Flickr

Higher and higher ... by Rosmarie Voegtli, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fields of gold by Andrea Knobel, on Flickr

Autumn Falls by philippe baumgart, on Flickr

PA290013-rt-1 by Florent Gluck, on Flickr

Morning hikes by chriscom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Matterhorn, Gornergrat by Reiner Schneider, on Flickr

Matterhorn by Reiner Schneider, on Flickr

Lines in the river - Lavertezzo by Captures.ch, on Flickr

DJI_0497 by Daniel Despont, on Flickr

Nr. 309/365 - Bodensee by Joerg Richter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Enjoying the view by Danny Greyton, on Flickr

November Ice by Gemiko 21, on Flickr

Colorful by derliebewolf, on Flickr

2019-11-19_08-42-27 by imranbecks, on Flickr

IMG_20191119_081347 by imranbecks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interlaken, Switzeland is so beautiful by Ivan Cedillo, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HB-ICC Swissair Convair CV990 on display at Luzern 281119 by kitmasterbloke, on Flickr

SBB 521019 at Aesch by kitmasterbloke, on Flickr

Sunshine heading towards Mt. Pilatus by Ian Black, on Flickr

nature by ∙artilus, on Flickr

City lights: Colours in the windows (1/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Un balcone sulle Alpi by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr

Finland-Switzerland - 08/12/2019 - WFC2019 - Patinoire du Littoral, Neuchatel, Switzerland - ©Ville Vuorinen by Salibandy.fi, on Flickr

Passo Lucomagno - Passo dell'Uomo 2218m by Daniele Maini, on Flickr

December Morning by Uwe Kögler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Streets of Zurich, on black & white*

Rote Fabrik by Guy Goetzinger, on Flickr

Zürich by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Appenzell, Switzerland by Simone Cmoon by Landscape Photography Magazine, on Flickr

Murren Switzerland by Jacky Jordan, on Flickr

Alpine Kingdom by Anthony ****, on Flickr

Church Kirche St. Germanus Abtwil Switzerland by roli_b, on Flickr

Sleepless night by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seelisberg, Switzland by Huu Tang Nguyen, on Flickr

Seelisberg, Switzland by Huu Tang Nguyen, on Flickr

Bridge in Lucern (Switzland) by Enrique J. Vera Remartínez, on Flickr

The High Road by alex west, on Flickr

On her Majesty's Secret Celebration. by alex west, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich*

Dancing Queen by Max Peter1, on Flickr

Eight seconds before the new year by Diueine Monteiro, on Flickr

zürich by Lucky Rubi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blick ins Tal | View to the valley by Joerg Richter, on Flickr

MAT 32046 Brig - Zürich Vorbahnhof West by Roger Gerber, on Flickr

Arosa | Switzerland by Carlo Deragisch, on Flickr

Switzerland Adventures ! by Hëllø i'm Wild, on Flickr

blauestunde by Jacek Wollny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01593-Pano by Julian Dudli, on Flickr

Speed Skating Mass Start by IOC Young Reporters, on Flickr

Speed Skating Mass Start by IOC Young Reporters, on Flickr

Speed Skating Mass Start by IOC Young Reporters, on Flickr

C D Friedrich moment by Alpine Light & Structure, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

World Economic Forum Annual Meeting by World Economic Forum, on Flickr

SWITZERLAND by Lina Manila Whitaker @ Itraveld'world., on Flickr

Winterwonderland by oonaolivia, on Flickr

Vevey - the Swiss Riviera by Soma Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interlaken, Switzeland is so beautiful by Ivan Cedillo, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr

Lauterbrunnen Swiss Alps by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings from Valais Switzerland! by Fred Pulver, on Flickr

Les Roches graduation 2019.2 by Les Roches Global Hospitality Education, on Flickr

Baude und Turm auf dem Hohen Schneeberg by Christoph Bieberstein, on Flickr

Influencer Summit, Andermatt by Switzerland Tourism, on Flickr

Switzerland 瑞士 by Mico Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0068 by J. The Hiker, on Flickr
IMG_0042 by J. The Hiker, on Flickr
Le Pont : Croisement de deux rames Domino sur la liaison Vallorbe - Le Brassus. (11.07.2020) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr
Old Harry&#x27;s by Hitesh Sawlani, on Flickr
Morning - Bennau, Switzerland by Marcel Bisig, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lausanne - Escaliers de la Barre by Yuri Valentino, on Flickr
Schänzli Kursaal Bern Selection by Lukas Portner, on Flickr
magic Alps by Seongi Min, on Flickr
Aarburg, Switzerland by Marcel Bisig, on Flickr
Balzers FL - Sun kissed by Kecko, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We are in love with this view. 😍 ❄🌟🌛 Who else? . . . @guia_prestigetours_swiss . O alto de Engelberg na Suíça Central ostenta programas de verão e inverno cheios de ação, além de oferecerem todos os by Titlis, on Flickr
Bad Ragaz - Mister Corona by Kecko, on Flickr
Mucca by Blue Raptor, on Flickr
Klöntalersee blues by Patrick Frank, on Flickr
Der Königsplatz bei Hinterhermsdorf by Christoph Bieberstein, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As nice as Heaven? by Gilberto G., on Flickr
Winterwandern auf dem Simplonpass by Silvio Burgener, on Flickr
Winterwandern auf dem Simplonpass by Silvio Burgener, on Flickr
Schneedrift by Joachim, on Flickr
Morgens am See | Morning by the lake by Joerg Richter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Switzerland


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Night view of Chillon Castle (Château de Chillon) by Soma Biswas, on Flickr
River Elbe. by Milan Madle, on Flickr
Lake Brienz by Henna K., on Flickr
Aro 2103 -Medergen by H.&quot;Taggi&quot; Tagmann, on Flickr
SBB CFF FFS (P) | 420 121-6 by Stefan Zobrist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Montreux by Jojo Rei, on Flickr
Cabane du lac noir by anthony petter, on Flickr
A Winter Sunset in Switzerland by robert saddler, on Flickr
Springtime in Switzerland by Al, on Flickr
Springtime in Switzerland by Al, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Le long du Nozon by Olivier Stauffer, on Flickr
SWITZERLAND - Diablerets (Alps) &quot;Peak Walk&quot; by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
Lac d&#x27;Oeschinen - Kandersteg - Suisse29 novembre 2020 by Jamesreed68, on Flickr
dream mood by Timothée Duchosal, on Flickr
Switzerland by Timothy Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Switzerland


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07552.jpg by Jean-Christophe Wüthrich, on Flickr
Puntel - Schwalmfluh - Buufal by Martinus VI, on Flickr
IMG_4782.jpg by Jean-Christophe Wüthrich, on Flickr
DSC08468-HDR by Julian Dudli, on Flickr
20210329 Spietz Switzerland by e Kat, on Flickr
Visperterminen/Valais by Fred Pulver, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skitour auf das Staldhorn by Silvio Burgener, on Flickr
Frühlingsspaziergang bei Worb by Martinus VI, on Flickr
Faulensee - Aeschiallmend by Martinus VI, on Flickr
GR -Fanas-Arosa 210423 -Arosa (Segelflugzeug) by H.&quot;Taggi&quot; Tagmann, on Flickr
Simmental: Oberwil - Bunschen by Martinus VI, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Swiss Autumn by Johannes Dittrich, on Flickr
Just a couple more daffodils by Henna K., on Flickr
ETR 610 006 / Unterterzen (SG/CH) by Justin Meckmann, on Flickr
ETR 610 006 / Nendeln (FL) by Justin Meckmann, on Flickr
In the Morning Sun, Diesse/Switzerland by Sugus1958, on Flickr


----------

